
The President Doesn't Care to Understand Global Warming - blondie9x
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/12/the-president-doesnt-care-to-understand-global-warming/549377/?single_page=true
======
WheelsAtLarge
True, but it's up to all of us to force the point. The US president is
powerful but not against a large number of like-minded people. It's up to us
to change things.

